# Ralph Lauren Romance



## JunkaLunk (Jan 14, 2006)

Anyone Try This Yet?


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 14, 2006)

LOVE it


----------



## user3 (Jan 15, 2006)

Yup, I had it but I exchanged it for Lauren Style.
It was a bit too strong for me and my husband and several other people told me it smelled a bit like a guys cologne. (At least on me anyways)


----------



## aziajs (Jan 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_LOVE it_

 
Exactly.  Love it!


----------



## Cera (Jan 16, 2006)

I had the mini. I loved it at first- very sharp floral scent. But it was too strong and stung my nose.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Jan 18, 2006)

My Mother-in-law gave it to me a few years ago for Christmas, and I love it.  I usually only wear it in the Winter since it's a heavier scent.


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 19, 2006)

I have it and I like it. It can be pretty strong so I just put very little on. If I put too much on it can give me a headache but if I put a little bit on it smells really good.


----------



## carolyee (Feb 16, 2006)

Smell and love it at first sight!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 16, 2006)

My DH got it for me last Christmas!  I love it!


----------



## Cyn (Feb 16, 2006)

love it, I especially liked the Tender Notes summer version


----------



## aerials (Feb 16, 2006)

I love it... smells really pretty.


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

smells nice, but it isn't on of my fav's


----------



## neyugNneiL (Feb 25, 2006)

I've been wearing Ralph Lauren Romance for at least 6 years now.  I find the perfume to strong to wear everyday, but I LOVE the lotion.  It's the perfect strength of scent when I wear just the lotion and it lasts all day.  For a night out or a special event, I'll wear the perfume over the lotion.  This is that last perfume I have bought;  I am very picky with my scents, because I want to find something that smells as good as Romance on me...I've yet to find a new perfume.

Have you ever tried Stella by Stella McCartney?


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 25, 2006)

I like the way it smells. It doesn't seem so strong to me.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 1, 2006)

*The daughter of one of my patients gave RL "Romance" to me for Christmas this year.  I'm more of a Spicy/Oriental scent lover, but I like this, and I do wear it often.*


----------



## mcorreia (May 1, 2006)

definetely in my top 3 favs


----------



## wannabelyn (May 1, 2006)

i have this! i have no idea why the scent for this doesn't lsat on me, it lasts really long on other ppl tho.


----------



## Shimmer (May 1, 2006)

love it.


----------



## Katja (Dec 15, 2006)

*Yep, this one stays all day.  It is a strong scent, so you have to apply lightly.

I have had this scent for awhile now, and I like it.  It is something I can only wear in the wintertime, like one member already said. 

It reminds me of like a strong woman scent, almost masculine, and could probably pass as cologne.  *


----------



## natalie75 (Dec 15, 2006)

*love it*

I don't find this strong, I do spray very lightly from a distance
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (all my perfumes)


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 16, 2006)

oh, i love this one. i used to sneak into my mom's room and wear it, haha, and now it's gone...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i don't think it's too strong, but it's def. not super-sweet or floral. it's sensual, does anyone know if it's an oriental, a musk, w/e?


----------



## Katja (Dec 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_oh, i love this one. i used to sneak into my mom's room and wear it, haha, and now it's gone...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i don't think it's too strong, but it's def. not super-sweet or floral. it's sensual, does anyone know if it's an oriental, a musk, w/e?_

 
*I would definitely confirm that it isn't sweet, clean, or fruity.  IF there is an underlying floral, it is not a typical floral scent, so I would have to conclude that it is in more of an oriental/musk type scent, but def. not typical musk old-lady scent.*


----------



## Indian Barbie (Feb 22, 2007)

I think it's awesome, it's my favorite, I put on LOTS lol.


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 6, 2007)

When it came out I was crazy over the scent and was dying to get it. My ex bought it for me and for some reason I don't like it too much any more. It's too overpowering for me these days. I still get compliments when I wear it but it's not my fav, could be because it bring negative connotationS of my ex bf


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 8, 2007)

I have it. A little goes a loooooong way with this one b/c it's really strong.


----------



## xoxoLaura (Jul 15, 2007)

Definitely on of my all time FAVORITES! I don't think it is too strong, and I like that it's not so sweet which is why I wear it pretty much everyday. LOVE it!


----------



## daFilli (Jul 24, 2007)

i love this perfume, but i agree with everyone else a little goes a long way...


----------

